# Udder pics



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Would you buy her? 4 yr old doe (saanen), feeding twins and giving 1.5L in morning (locking kids away at night) with no grain supplement, just pasture. The teats bother me. I kinda think I can find better than her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow nice udder!!! such milkable teats LOVE IT

I dont see anything wrong with her teats :shrug: they are pointed in the right direction and large for milking :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I do not like goats but I would love to milk those. They look like they would be very easy to hold on to and milk.
What don't you like about them?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Her teat placement is a little far, and her teats are a bit long compared to her udder, as far as shape goes they are wider in the middle compared to the base of the teat, which makes them look a bit weird. Her udder is socked on it appears though, and she has a nice foreudder


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

it is a really nice udder.. i just hate bulbous teats... annoying..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

actually teats shaped like that are easier to milk because they are more narrow near the udder and you can "cut off" the milk from going back up into the udder easier as you milk. When milking by hand I love milking goats with teats like that :thumb: I see nothing weird about them ... but very functional


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Really like that does udder and the teats look great. If you're looking for a milk doe then I would definately consider her as an option. Those teats look PERFECT for milking, really easy to handle and milk.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wanted to add that I know you are talking about show quality Sarah. I am just talking about functionality.

I have difficulty liking the show teats -- to me it is very non functional and looks silly. I think pointing a bit forward is better looking then straight down -- much more fuctional for nursing kids as well.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not talking necessarily show quality Stacey, confirmation traits(well the 'standards' for them as to what is 'correct') were established with use in mind, like ease of milking as well as looks. I don't know what you mean by show teats but the one doe I have with probably the most correct teat size and placement is Caramel, her teats point strait down, just a little bit of a point forward, they are the perfect size, not to big not to little. I have a few does with teats that point forward and I always test the usefullness of this trait on inexperienced milkers *cough* meaning my mom *cough* and when she milks does with teats that point forward she always gets milk all over. As far as teat size goes, thats really just personal preference, I personally like does with some what small teats, I've had a few does with really big teats and my hands get sore a lot faster milking them than they do with the girls with little teats.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

thank you thank you so much guys. Between your comments and those from my email 'mentor' I am going to ask for some more photos of this girl. 

I guess to me visually the teats arent as please as what you would I guess call 'show teats'. I prefer the teats not to be wider in the middle than they are at the top. I would probably also like them to be a little shorter. 

I agree she has lovely attachments and foreudder. And I like that she is putting out 1.5L on pasture only, while feeding twins and only being milked once a day. Makes me wonder how much she can give on a full grain ration, milking twice a day


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I personally would love to have teats like that on some of my girls if it was just for milking. When they are bigger like that your hand does not cramp as bad and you get more milk per squeeze - I know that sounded weird - :roll: :ROFL: 

My Trisha has big teats like that and I am so excited!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I think she has an overall nice udder and that the teats are nice for a milking goat. That may sound odd but I mean that if you are milking her. It might not be the best for her show-wise but it would be ok.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

sweetgoats said:


> I do not like goats


 :ROFL:

Typo?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

:ROFL: 
I caught that too but I didn't say anything cause I'm pretty sure that there isn't a ? about that being a typo.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i had a nigerian doe with bulbous teats and it was hard to milk her..


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

keren said:


> sweetgoats said:
> 
> 
> > I do not like goats
> ...


 OH my gosh. I was reading that and saying "who would of said that"?.

I can not believe I did that . Nope I do not like goats.  I LOVE THEM  :ROFL:

iI guess i was trying to say I do not have dairy goats.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Dont worry Lori, we wont tell your goats!

:ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I do not like goats


 It's OK ...we understand .....LOL :ROFL:


----------

